# Windows 8 Updates Fail



## seuban (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, I have an Asus laptop with Windows 8 preinstalled and have been unable to install several Windows updates. The main error I am getting is 800703F1. I discovered this problem when I attempted to install Microsoft Office 2007 after purchasing the computer. After searching several forums for the last few months and have tried everything I could find including, but not limited to the following:

Refresh PC (fails-attempted to use the fix as listed here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2823223/en-us) but it would not allow me to rename the software folder due to being in use????) 
Reset PC (fails-same as above)
Uninstalled all security software
Tried installing the updates manually (failed)
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Scanhealth
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth,
chkdsk.exe (no issues)
sfc /scannow (no issues)
Renamed the software distribution folder
Performed a clean boot
Used advanced options to repair (also failed)
Scanned for Malware, Trojans, ect (no infection found)

I currently have 33 important updates that I cannot install. Windows Defender definition updates go through fine. The optional Windows 8.1 update failed. I am at my wits end.  All other features on the computer work and I am able to use it and have had no problems downloading other programs, but I am concerned about not being able to install my security updates and Microsoft Office. There are also several errors on my logs. I have checked the CBS log as well, but cannot figure out what the problem is from there. It looks like some of the files are missing or corrupted. I have backed everything up online and on an external HD so I am open to any options.

Any help in resolving this problem will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seuban (Sep 8, 2013)

Just an update. Checked today and I have an additional 4 updates so I am now up to 37. Ran two of them just to test. The first gave the usual error 800703F1 and the other gave error code 8007371C. When I received error 8007371C previously, I was able to install the update by running it a second time. That is not working now. Does anyone have an idea of what could be causing this?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to Tech Support Guy
Sorry you have waited for a reply, a little longer than we would wish
Send me this please
THE FREE SPECCY

http://www.piriform.com/speccy

download and publish send URL please
*To publish a Speccy profile to the Web:*

In Speccy, click *File*, and then click *Publish Snapshot*.
In the *Publish Snapshot* dialog box, click Yes to enable Speccy to proceed.
Speccy publishes the profile and displays a second *Publish Snapshot*. You can open the URL in your default browser, copy it to the clipboard, or close the dialog box.


----------



## seuban (Sep 8, 2013)

Sending it to you now. : )


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is a very good chance the problem is caused by this
Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 6\ASCService.exe

IOBit advanced system care

My advice is to disable it first and see if that solves it and if not to uninstall it
It is NOT advisable to run the program on Windows 8 and without doubt it will cause problems even if it is NOT the cause of this problem

WINDOWS DEFENDER included with 8 is the full anti-virus protection, that on previous editions of Windows was simply an anti-spyware/adware, but is now the full protection.
It is in effect an enhanced Microsoft Security Essentials and is all you need

Running IOBit and Defender will cause all manner of problems and in effect will lessen your protection

However as I said my recommendation is to uninstall IOBit completely

It appears you also have this 
http://slimcleaner.com/features.php#optimize

the same applies except that I consider Slim Cleaner in automated mode to be even more risky to the health OF THE SYSTEM

Try first please disabling IOBIT and then rebooting and seeing if the updates will install - if not try uninstalling IOBit, rebooting, and try again please post what error if any occurs this time


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to my last I also notice you have scheduled C Cleaner on skip UAC
It is reported that this does not always work correctly
However my main concern is are you using CCleaner registry cleaner and just accepting its automated clean


> ADVICE FOR USING CCleaner'S REGISTRY SECTION
> *DON'T JUST CLEAN EVERYTHING THAT'S CHECKED OFF.*
> Do your Registry Cleaning in small bits (at the very least Check-mark by Check-mark)
> *ALWAYS BACKUP THE ENTRY, YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU'LL BREAK IF YOU DON'T.*


----------

